# Young Grasshopper



## PixelRabbit (Jul 28, 2013)

Found this young fellow today, he crawled around the leaf and seemed rather curious.

I like how well he matches the colours of the leaves and the "graphic" look that creates.
Would love to hear your thoughts, thanks for taking a look!


----------



## wyogirl (Jul 28, 2013)

I hate bugs, but those are cool shots! Love the color.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks Amanda  he let me get right up close and personal with my 50mm, it was quite cool!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 29, 2013)

Le Monday morning coffee bump to make it current


----------



## leighthal (Jul 29, 2013)

So cool that it looks metallic. Terminator grasshopper.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks Leigh! I quite like that about it too


----------



## manaheim (Jul 29, 2013)

Your white balance is off.



(actually, I really DO think your white balance might be off... it looks a little TOO green... but what the hell do I know? I was mainly just being a punk.)

Cool buggy.  And he doesn't have 47,000 eyes and fangs so I'm not horrified to look at him.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 29, 2013)

lol! Thanks Bunny 

 Well that wouldn't be hard to believe   This one desperately wanted to be yellow no matter what I did to it, I ended up cruising the spectrum of colour temps and couldn't find the "right" one, the cooler I got the yellow changed to blue issues so I started back at the unedited raw and worked with it bringing the yellow down until it looked good to my eye.  Is it accurate? I'll say no, definitely not but I like the result but at the same time I'll revisit next time I edit to see if fresh eyes helps


----------



## manaheim (Jul 29, 2013)

Do you shoot raw?


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 29, 2013)

This could be one of those 'Wow, I did not know!' moments.  Grasshopper or Cricket - How to Tell the Difference Between a Grasshopper and a Cricket

We had one on our patio for several nights in a row and I did get some weird looking macros (I should post).  We named it/her Katy.  

Cool shots PR.  They look like Alien vs Predator type stuff.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 29, 2013)

manaheim said:


> Do you shoot raw?


Always 


JacaRanda said:


> This could be one of those 'Wow, I did not know!' moments.  Grasshopper or Cricket - How to Tell the Difference Between a Grasshopper and a Cricket
> 
> We had one on our patio for several nights in a row and I did get some weird looking macros (I should post).  We named it/her Katy.
> 
> Cool shots PR.  They look like Alien vs Predator type stuff.



Thanks Jaca, definitely a 'Wow, I did not know!' moment!  We have crickets, black ones, IN the house, they come in from the room that has the fig trees in it, and hide under the fridge and drive us mad! lol Now I know an easy way to ID the green ones outside!


----------



## AlexanderB (Jul 29, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> lol! Thanks Bunny
> 
> Well that wouldn't be hard to believe   This one desperately wanted to be yellow no matter what I did to it, I ended up cruising the spectrum of colour temps and couldn't find the "right" one, the cooler I got the yellow changed to blue issues so I started back at the unedited raw and worked with it bringing the yellow down until it looked good to my eye.  Is it accurate? I'll say no, definitely not but I like the result but at the same time I'll revisit next time I edit to see if fresh eyes helps


When you revisit next time also add some contrast. It is so low that photo looks like covered with some green haze. Otherwise nice bug, I like composition in the second photo.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks Alexander, I gave it another shot.

Better?


----------



## AlexanderB (Jul 29, 2013)

Contrast is ok now. Another issue is exposure. This shot is underexposed by a good half stop, this can be seen by the overall veiled look and by the character of specular highlights. The specular highlights should be on the right edge of histogram, otherwise image would look unnatural. I added half stop of exposure:


----------



## Derrel (Jul 29, 2013)

Maybe open Selective Color, and on the Yellows, mess around with it a bit...too much yellow in the greens...


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks Alexander! That is where I got into trouble the first time, bringing the exposure up, this time I left it and should have brought it back up again, yours looks good!

Thanks Derrel, yellow in my greens is the bane of my existence right now but I will conquer it!


----------



## Stacylouwho (Jul 31, 2013)

It's a Katydid. They bite! :/ I would boost clarity bring yellows down and then play with contrast.


----------

